# Best way to patch this??



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

What is the best way to patch a small (aprx. 2") hole in my drywall. Can I just put a short piece of mesh tape across it and mud over the top? Or do I need to square up the hole and butterfly patch it? How about those steel reinforced "patch kits" at the box stores? Do these thing work.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What I have seen & done is put a piece of wood or longer drywall into the hole (with a screw in it to hold it
You then pull it back against the hole
Then screw drywall screws into either side of the hole & into the long piece of drywall
This pulls the long piece up against the hole as a backer
You then cut a piece of drywall the size of the hole & put that in
Then mud & sand

Wood is better for bigger holes, but could also be used
Not sure what butterfly is....maybe what I just described ?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I would do as dave says with a couple of extras. Make a piece of drywall slightly larger than the hole you are patching, mark up on it, trace this on the wall and cut this hole so you have a matching cut. also tie a piece of string to the backer piece screw that is going in the wall so if it gets away from you it can be pulled back, I usualy dab some adhesive on this piece. the top piece I shave the backside so it is slightly recessed from the plane of the wall. Durabond firstcoat and proceed with reg mud


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Just hang a picture over it. :thumbsup:





:jester:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Those patch kits work fine for a hole your size. The come in a variety of material. You have to feather out around them though or they look like lumps on the wall. You could do a butterfly patch to I suppose but will probably want to expand the hole a bit so you have a more workable size? Mesh tape might work but you have to build the compound up slowly. I don't think I would go to all the trouble of blocking and screwing support for a two inch hole. Guess you could though.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

mopowers said:


> What is the best way to patch a small (aprx. 2") hole in my drywall. Can I just put a short piece of mesh tape across it and mud over the top? Or do I need to square up the hole and butterfly patch it? How about those steel reinforced "patch kits" at the box stores?
> 
> 
> > * Do these thing work.*


I've used these quite often with good results. If you get the 5 minute quick set compound in the box and apply several thin coats, and hour later you are finished.

Any hole the size of a guy's head or larger, go with Scuba's recommendation. :yes:

Kevin


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kevin M. said:


> If you get the 5 minute quick set compound in the box and apply several thin coats, and hour later you are finished.


:no:This stuff is great once you are used to it but is not for the novice. The set-up starts the minute it senses moisture. Unless you are used to working with it you will chew through 2-3 of the 5 minutes just getting it mixed to the right consistency. You can get dry mud in other setting times though---20-45-60-90-120 mintues as I remember---and it is great for patching because you don't have to wait it out between coats like with pre-mixed mud.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

sdsester said:


> :no:This stuff is great once you are used to it but is not for the novice. The set-up starts the minute it senses moisture. Unless you are used to working with it you will chew through 2-3 of the 5 minutes just getting it mixed to the right consistency. You can get dry mud in other setting times though---20-45-60-90-120 mintues as I remember---and it is great for patching because you don't have to wait it out between coats like with pre-mixed mud.


For a small patch it works fine, assuming you do not mix it to stiff. If you can make pancakes, you can use it effectively. 

Kevin


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i like to put the patches in with a slight gap so the mud will dry between the drywall pieces making it a tight fit instead of just a surface patch. quickset mud is alot harder than the drywall is so having gaps and prefilling with quickset mud is better than making your patches tight without mud between the two piecees. so if the hole is 4x4 i make the patch 3.5 x 3.5 .. then prefill with setting mud makes it alot stronger .


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

For a small patch like you have, a backer isn't necessary. I am constantly patching holes left by electricians fishing wires. Square off your hole with a keyhole saw. When you do this, cut the drywall on an angle on each side. Cut a patch to fit over and also angle the sides. When you put the patch in , the angles will keep it from falling through, if you follow what I'm saying. Use the nylon mesh tape and tape the opening. Use the dry mix mentioned above, 20 minute works well, actually gives you about 10 minutes to use it. Coat the patch and let it dry. Next coat should be with premix compound so you can feather it out and sand it easily. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm guessing your "butterfly" patch is what I call a "hot" patch with an inch or so of paper left around the patch to mud it in place. That is perfectly acceptable and probably the easiest. Make sure you let the patch completely dry (24 hrs) before you mud over it or it may blister...


----------

